
Visual Studio Code 1.10 - jrwiegand
https://code.visualstudio.com/updates/v1_10
======
Zaheer
VSCode team is killing it! Literally every month its tangibly making the
product better. I still use Sublime occasionally on really large files as its
performance is so good but for most things VSCode is my go-to!

~~~
inertial
Kinda surprised that every version bump gets a lot of love on HN [1].

How does it compare in terms of memory usage w.r.t sublime ? I've a sublime
project open for months that has _never_ had any impact on system performance
and it stays within 70MB RAM. Is VS Code even close ?

[1]
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=visual%20studio%20code&sort=by...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=visual%20studio%20code&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

~~~
reaktivo
For reference, I usually get 45 - 50MB ram usage on VS Code.

~~~
tutanchamun
On what operating system and with how many tabs open if I might ask? With 6
tabs open (5 html files, 1 css file) and two extensions installed I get ~230
MB on Windows.

~~~
reaktivo
On macOS, 9 tabs (js), 8 extensions. 55MB

~~~
tutanchamun
Thanks. Is unix (maybe specifically MacOS) just that more efficient, or
doesn't it count multiple processes?

~~~
kwood
It's not, OP didn't count the other processes in (they are listed seperatly in
Activity Monitor). VSCode needs roughly the same amount of RAM on macOS.

------
minimaxir
Copy Syntax Highlight is huge. Years ago, I had written a utility to invoke
syntax highlighting from text sources for use in PowerPoint presentations and
Photoshop editing ([https://github.com/minimaxir/copy-syntax-highlight-
osx/](https://github.com/minimaxir/copy-syntax-highlight-osx/) ); I am very
happy it is now obsolete.

~~~
minimaxir
Tested with VS Code 1.10 and hit a snag. On macOS, copying w/ syntax highlight
from VS Code -> Mail works, but copying from VS Code -> Keynote or VS Code ->
Pixelmator does not.

However. VS Code -> Mail -> Keynote and VS Code -> Mail -> Pixelmator both
work. Rich text is funny.

~~~
stiGGG
Same behavior when copying from Xcode.

------
brudgers
I think VS Code is pretty awesome. But I stopped using it because the monthly
update experience on Ubuntu Linux pretty much sucks...by which I mean it
mirrors the Windows update experience. One day I sit down to work and it's
time to update and I lose fifteen or twenty minutes plus flow state going
through the process (o.k. Windows with multiple reboots is actually noticeably
worse often times (like just earlier this week)).

I get that there might not be business value in maintaining a PPA. And
upgrading Emacs to the latest version required compiling from source (chosen
over trusting something unofficial) and that was a more of a pain in the ass
than updating VS Code tends to be by a factor of six. But I only need to
suffer that pain occasionally and Emacs does not nag me every time open it up
and make me feel like I _should_ upgrade.

Again, I like VS Code, but I don't like being a second class citizen for using
Linux. [1] I just want to go to my editor session and edit whether it's the
last day of the month or the first.

[1]: I'm not anti Windows - but for Vista, I've used every desktop version for
making money since Windows 3.1 (and DOS's before that) and owned each of them
but for NT 4.0 and Vista. Even ME and XP Professional x64.

~~~
Tyriar
Hi brudgers, I'm on the VS Code team and I look after most of the Linux
related stuff. I feel your pain as I've been updating my Insiders build nearly
every day for the past 12 months. When you install this version, an apt repo
and signing key will automatically be registered in your system which will
enable auto-updates from here on. You can also install the repo manually if
you want[1].

I've created an issue to follow up what to do with the update notification now
that the repo exists[2].

[1]: [https://code.visualstudio.com/docs/setup/linux#_debian-
and-u...](https://code.visualstudio.com/docs/setup/linux#_debian-and-ubuntu-
based-distributions)

[2]:
[https://github.com/Microsoft/vscode/issues/21651](https://github.com/Microsoft/vscode/issues/21651)

~~~
hizanberg
You guys are shipping consistently impressively. How many people are on the VS
Code team?

~~~
chillee
I remember reading somewhere that it's 10-12.

------
jeremy_wiebe
I haven't been following Atom, or other editors, very closely since I started
using VS Code. But this team seems to be going at an incredible pace!!

Well done another superb release. Keep it up.

~~~
robert_nsu
Truth. Go to GitHub and check out their milestones. It's so great to know what
is coming in the upcoming monthly release.

~~~
mee_too
But the editor itself is so slow. It takes 10x time to start compared to
Notepad++.

~~~
coldtea
Keep it open then.

I'm against slow web-based (Electron etc) apps too, but VS Code is quite fast
in all aspects of operation (and I'm considering switching from ST3).

~~~
type0
Is there some way to use iPython/Jupyter in VS Code, like Hydrogen for Atom?

------
Dangeranger
What is the long term value to Microsoft for VS Code? It is definitely
improving their image within the web development community, and I imagine it
is also winning them favor with Go developers.

Have people noticed a network effect after using VS Code? Are you getting
sucked into the rest of the MS ecosystem at all?

~~~
rchowe
Their long-term plan seems to be that Azure is going to be the best / easiest
platform to host the projects they contribute to on. Therefore, their open
source projects like TypeScript and .NET Core act as a funnel to drive people
to Azure.

I also think that they are trying to position .NET Core as a viable competitor
to Java, for which they need decent cross-platform tooling.

~~~
jastanton
Wait what? So I switch from Sublime Text to Azure? Where is the missing node
here... How do you go from using VS Code to using Azure?

~~~
hashhar
Pointing to another comment ITT.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13768580](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13768580)

------
santaclaus
A minimap! This was one of the last remaining Sublime features that I missed.

~~~
boardwaalk
Can someone explain the attraction of the minimap? It's something I turn off
in any editor.

I can't rely on a postage stamp size picture of my code being unique enough
between different parts of a file -- beyond perhaps the
imports/constants/macros at the top, which you don't need help finding
anyways.

ctrl-f or 'go to definition' has been enough.

~~~
swalsh
I worked at a company that had some files that were thousands of lines long.
The result of 10 years of entropy build up.

When you've worked with these files long enough, and it sounds kind of funny,
but the shape of the code becomes very familiar. Searching for keywords though
usually my primary method of finding places in code was sometimes less
effective because it would occur multiple times (think function names) however
I was intimately familiar with the shape of the code, so I could just jump to
the 2 indented part.

~~~
camus2
A tree view of whatever you are working on would be more efficient to jump
through parts of code, like Vim TagBar for instance. VSCore has Alt+O for
symbols but I wish it had a tree view on the side of the editor.

~~~
barrkel
You might think that, but someone else might think differently. It depends on
whether you have a spatial sense of the code, or symbolic.

------
hollerith
Although vscode is a very impressive project, I get the impression it would
prove frustrating for my use case: particularly, I am in the habit of using
and hacking on my editor when I do not have net connectivity, and what this
update and the last 2 updates have done is display a prominent banner in a
contrasting background color saying "Error: the internet connection appears to
be offline" that won't go away until I manually dismiss it. Then the banner
reappears a few minutes later according to some criteria I have been unable to
guess, and there is no "don't show again" button like there is on some other
banners vscode shows me.

Also I discovered no way to obtain a _usable_ local copy vscode's
documentation without acquiring deep knowledge of the system. (The deep
knowledge becomes necessary _after_ I clone the repo at
github.com/Microsoft/vscode-docs.)

In summary, I'm going to encounter many frustrations if I make a deep dive
into vscode the way it exists today, and I should wait till someone adapts it
for offline use; is that not true?

~~~
moogleii
[https://github.com/Microsoft/vscode/issues/21601](https://github.com/Microsoft/vscode/issues/21601)

------
gankedfrank
VS code has changed the way I feel about the editor landscape. It's been good
for a while but the past three months have made it GREAT!

If you've not experienced writing type script in vscode, I HIGHLY recommend
it. It's amazing

------
alfg
I've been using VSCode for golang recently and it's been amazing. It just
feels faster and more responsive than Atom. I love how it suggested golang
plugins as soon as I started editing a go source file- and they just work!

I'm hoping they add in support for multiple project folders soon [1]. It makes
it a bit difficult to work with microservices since I need a few projects open
at a time.

[1]
[https://github.com/Microsoft/vscode/issues/396](https://github.com/Microsoft/vscode/issues/396)

~~~
vassy
Can you quickly compare Atom and VSC for golang development? I've been using
Atom with go-plus, and I'm quite happy with the setup. I'm wondering if
there's anything I'm missing.

------
rdavis
Nice! Some really great additions in this release. I'm particularly excited by
the official Linux repos and keybindings in the file explorer.

Great work VSCode team! I'm continually impressed with each release.

------
gorkemyurt
Only reason I am still using Atom is flow support that comes with Nuclide. I
know VS code has a couple flow plugins as well.. Can anyone compare Atom's
flow support with VScode?

~~~
tracker1
I wish I could comment as to nuclide or similar. tbh, for me it's a really
glorified editor, but I find the integrated terminal windows invaluable... I
usually do all my git/npm/run commands in the terminal.

I also find the everything via command palette a little distracting, as I
wouldn't mind seeing better UI integration for some extensions.

------
bliker
Today I was looking into using the VS Code debugger for embedded C and I was
surprised that the c/c++ extension is not open source. Does anyone know the
reason?

~~~
jhasse
It's using closed-source IntelliSense code.

------
chrisper
The repo seems to be broken for me on Debian Testing. Maybe they should list
"apt-transport-https" as a dependency.

Hit:1
[http://mirrors.ocf.berkeley.edu/debian](http://mirrors.ocf.berkeley.edu/debian)
stretch InRelease

Hit:2 [http://security.debian.org/debian-
security](http://security.debian.org/debian-security) stretch/updates
InRelease

Reading package lists... Done

E: The method driver /usr/lib/apt/methods/https could not be found.

N: Is the package apt-transport-https installed?

E: Failed to fetch
[https://packages.microsoft.com/repos/vscode/dists/stable/InR...](https://packages.microsoft.com/repos/vscode/dists/stable/InRelease)

E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones
used instead.`

~~~
Tyriar
Thanks for the report chrisper, tracking this in
[https://github.com/Microsoft/vscode/issues/21654](https://github.com/Microsoft/vscode/issues/21654)

~~~
chrisper
I added a few more missing dependencies I found when installing it on Debian.

------
bcherny
Awesome work VSCode team!!

I can't figure out how to enable TypeScript auto import - is it hidden behind
a flag? Coming from IDEs, I've been waiting for this feature for a long time.

~~~
mattbierner
I work on TS and JS support for VSCode. Try moving the cursor into red
squiggles for the missing symbol and then clicking on the lightbulb in the
gutter or hitting cmd+period. This will bring up the quick fix menu for adding
missing imports.

We don't support automatically adding imports as you type, but this is
something we are looking into.

If you see any problems with the feature or have any suggestions on how it
could be improved, please open an issue:
[https://github.com/Microsoft/vscode/issues/new](https://github.com/Microsoft/vscode/issues/new)

~~~
bcherny
No lightbulb, but cmd+. did it -- Thanks! Any way to format the import too (we
use single quotes and no semicolon, enforced by TSLint)?

Awesome job on JS/TS integration by the way. I've used Frontpage, Dreamweaver,
Notepad++, Sublime, Atom, Vi, Webstorm, and Intellij in the past, and editing
TS in VSCode beats all those other editors by a mile. Keep it up!!

------
FLGMwt
Geez, another fantastic update.

Minimap! I love this in Visual Studio.

Keyboard shortcuts for tasks! Very welcome.

Clickable links in the terminal is awesome for BitBucket which responds to
pushes w/ links to create PRs.

------
jastanton
Did I miss auto imports feature announcement? I saw that typescript got this
support and it was pending a VS code release, I figured this would be the
release

~~~
bcherny
See my comment below
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13768441](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13768441)

------
jrwiegand
It has a minimap! This is excellent.

------
aruggirello
Could someone do an in-depth comparison of VSC and Atom for PHP development
projects? I'd love to switch but am afraid that VSC is missing something, like
the precious PHP-integrator stuff. Does it have reasonable support for Xdebug?

------
therealmarv
Is there any solution for a origami (or tmux) like window management? Thx

------
vvanders
So happy to see the improved task support(key bindings!) that's one of the few
things that was missing in some of my more custom workflows.

------
brilliantcode
I'm still looking for the auto-reload preview that is right beside the code
which refreshes when you save.

~~~
mattbierner
We support live preview for markdown and are investigating support for html as
well (
[https://github.com/Microsoft/vscode/issues/12080](https://github.com/Microsoft/vscode/issues/12080)
). Extensions can also provide their own live preview implementations

If you have suggestions or ideas for a live preview, please file a feature
request:
[https://github.com/Microsoft/vscode/issues/new](https://github.com/Microsoft/vscode/issues/new)

~~~
brilliantcode
fantastic support! looking forward to it. VS Code is the new de facto IDE.

One killer feature might be something from LightTable, where you can highlight
a chunk of code and see the output printed on the same page without leaving
it.

That's probably one of the last features that makes LightTable valuable but VS
Code is killing it! I ditched Atom and SublimeText as well.

------
hacker_9
I love vscode, I just wish the clojure plugin had a debugger so I didn't have
to use intelliJ anymore.

------
coldtea
Is it just for me, or did the 1.10 update killed other people's custom user
settings too? (OS X)

~~~
nihonde
Yes, the update clipped some of my settings. I had to consult my project-level
settings to remember what they were. Also OSX.

------
jimmyv1
What is the difference between this and Visual Studio Mac?

Is there a reason I would pick one over the other?

~~~
sandyarmstrong
Visual Studio for Mac (currently available as a preview) is a full IDE, meant
to be more like the .NET development experience in Visual Studio for Windows.

Visual Studio Code is a cross-platform programmer's text editor, similar to
Sublime or Atom. If you are into .NET, it has a good server-side development
experience, but for client-side you'll want to stick with the full Visual
Studio IDEs.

Code is very extensible, though, and has support for a ton of platforms that
you might not normally see supported in the full IDE. You might prefer it for
JavaScript, Go, Rust, etc.

Also, Code works on Linux. :-)

Hope that helps!

Disclaimer: I work on dev tools at Microsoft.

~~~
matthewking
When you say for clientside you would want to stick to the full Visual Studio
IDE, do you mean web clientside or clientside as in traditional desktop apps?

If you did mean web clientside could you expand on that?

~~~
sandyarmstrong
I meant native desktop and mobile clients. And specifically, I meant client-
side .NET programming.

------
mozumder
Would be nice if we could integrate Visual Studio Code into XCode on Macs..

~~~
coldtea
It would also not make much sense. XCode is it's own editor/IDE.

What would another editor+lightweight IDE do with it?

------
johnchristopher
They changed the colour of the license icon (yellow to red).

------
mycall
Visual Studio Code is an oxymoron -- there isn't anything visual about it.
"Visual" in Visual Studio use to mean UI widgets you can drop onto a form or
some layout grid.

~~~
altern8tif
I guess it made sense to keep the brand since people do associate it with
Microsoft. Like how iTunes ain't really all about tunes anymore.

------
christogreeff
Awesome! WebDAV/TypeScript issue fixed.

------
Bjartr
Any word on GWT support for VSCode?

